# One pupil dilated



## Calah (Apr 27, 2013)

Chocolate lab - 1 year this month. Male neutered

I noticed about an hour ago that my dog's eye was dilated. Just the one. He is acting normally, playful, good appetite, drinking, normal stool and urine, and no other notable symptoms. 

I didn't see him hit his head. We'd been rough housing a bit before that and I don't think I poked him in the eye or anything. He was chewing on a stick on the walk previously to that so I was worried maybe it poked him or he got a piece in his eye? His eye was a little squinty after I noticed his eyes and he rubbed it a handful of times but that stopped after a few minutes. The pupils respond to light and movement. He doesn't have any kind of head tilt, limp, swelling, oozing, etc. I can't see any debri but that doesn't mean much. 


I am worried, but all the vets are closed except the emergency clinic and I can't really afford to take him since I lost my job recently. I plan on taking him to the vet first thing in the morning. 

I am also worried because when he was very young 3-5 months old he got a concussion (ran *face* (not fast...sorry typo) first into his kennel door.) His eyes responded the same way but the vet said there was no permanent damage and he probably had a mild concussion - the dilation only lasted about 2 hours before it was back to normal. He is almost a year old now so it has been half a year or more. Can damage show up after such a long period when there has never been any indication before? Or is it probably just eye irritation? Or something else? 

Opinions? Comments? Reassurances?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Anisocoria (uneven pupil size) always warrants an exam, mostly because at least some of the causes are very serious (brain-based diseases). Some patients develop this problem due to much less serious problems, but it is difficult to rule these in or out without an exam, so please have him examined as soon as possible.


----------



## poorpuppy (Dec 21, 2012)

I would also be concerned about acute glaucoma. Which would be an medical emergency. I can't imagine a pressure check being too expensive even at a emergency vet. I hope your dog is OK.


----------



## Calah (Apr 27, 2013)

I took him this morning as soon as my vet opened. He just has conjunctivitis. His pupil was constricted as a pain response making it seem like the other was dilated. He's on meds and I can go do a follow up if needed. Last night it was only the pupil, this morning when we woke up his eye looked red and irritated. I guess the order the symptoms showed didn't help. The vet checked his cornea for scratches and his pupil reaction to light and motion.


----------

